# New Alfa Romeo 4C - Take Note Audi! (for the upcoming MkIII TT)



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to see Audi do something like this for the upcoming MkIII Audi TT!

Absolutely beautiful with performance through light weight - just like Lotus!

A few basic specs:

• 240 horsepower turbocharged 1.75-liter four-cylinder engine

• curb weight of 2100 pounds

• 0-60 in 4.5 seconds


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

It is a spectacular car. However, if the MK3 is to compete with that it would likely not be priced anywhere close to the MK2. That's a market share drop. This would also pit it against the Cayman. Surely the mother ship wouldn't want two siblings fighting for the same corner of the playground.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Although I like to reserve judgement on a car until I see it in person, this car is ugly in pictures. It seems that the latest trend in automotive design is lots of creases and buldges which makes the cars look like as if they were dried in the drier and taken out days later. 

What happened to smooth flowing lines?


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, and Porsche called. They want their 1986 phone dial wheels back. Not a fan! I am also not a fan of buzzy, strung out four cylinder engines.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Lotus competitor. Nowhere near what a TT should be.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Pushing $90K for that puts it in a tough crowd.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Lotus competitor. Nowhere near what a TT should be.


"should be" - if only the next TT could be! 

I love Audi (and especially my TT-RS) but when it comes to handling and performance (through light weight), they could learn a lot from Lotus - it's not the other way around.

The next TT should strive to be something close to this.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Pushing $90K for that puts it in a tough crowd.


I think it's going to be closer to $60K - it should be finalized shortly - it's about to debut at the Geneva show!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> I think it's going to be closer to $60K - it should be finalized shortly - it's about to debut at the Geneva show!


 Yup they even talked about it being in the $50k bracket. 

I love the exterior but the recent interior picture leaves much to be desired. Hopefully the ones that come out of Geneva look much better. It will just be nice to have an Alfa on this side of the pond.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> It will just be nice to have an Alfa on this side of the pond.


I could not agree more!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> I could not agree more!


We already do, sorta. It's called the Dodge Dart. It's actually a nice looking little car.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> I think it's going to be closer to $60K - it should be finalized shortly - it's about to debut at the Geneva show!


That sounds more like it. C&D pegged it at $86 base, that's what I was citing.:screwy:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

jpkeyzer said:


> "should be" - if only the next TT could be!
> 
> I love Audi (and especially my TT-RS) but when it comes to handling and performance (through light weight), they could learn a lot from Lotus - it's not the other way around.
> 
> The next TT should strive to be something close to this.


I agree with your 2nd sentence completely, just not the 1st or 3rd. I would love to see a TT closer to 3000lbs, but it'll never get near 2100lbs. It just wouldn't be the same kind of car. But it would help to have a better weight distribution, and more neutral handling...some advice from Lotus could be helpful there. 

And I was commenting mostly on the pictures. I would never want a TT to look anything close to that.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have never driven a Lotus so I am speaking strictly from a data analysis standpoint here. 

The only Lotus to beat the TT RS around the track at Virginia for C&D's lightning lap was the Exige S and that is pushing 345hp with under 2400 lbs. It was only .3 seconds faster on a 3 minute lap. So, at 6.95 lbs per hp it was .3 seconds faster on a 3 minute lap than the RS at 9.17 lbs per hp. 

The TTS was .1 slower than the Evora.  

So, I wouldn't say Lotus is exactly crushing the TT in terms of lap times. 

They didnt track a base TT.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

lpriley32 said:


> The only Lotus to beat the TT RS around the track at Virginia for C&D's lightning lap was the Exige S and that is pushing 345hp with under 2400 lbs. It was only .3 seconds faster on a 3 minute lap. So, at 6.95 lbs per hp it was .3 seconds faster on a 3 minute lap than the RS at 9.17 lbs per hp.


I think you've mixed the stats up. I don't think the new Exige with the blown V6 (345hp) has ever run in the lighting lap as it was just released and is not available in the US.

The Exige 260 did run a 3:05 which is 3/10 quicker than the TTRS but that car has just 260 hp so a massive power deficit to the TTRS. The Evora S, with 345hp and similar weight to a TTRS is 0.5 second slower.

3:04.8 TTRS
3:05.3 Evora S
3:05 Exige 260

The new Exige with 345hp would be an absolute monster in the Lightning Lap.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I think you've mixed the stats up. I don't think the new Exige with the blown V6 (345hp) has ever run in the lighting lap as it was just released and is not available in the US.
> 
> The Exige 260 did run a 3:05 which is 3/10 quicker than the TTRS but that car has just 260 hp so a massive power deficit to the TTRS. The Evora S, with 345hp and similar weight to a TTRS is 0.5 second slower.
> 
> ...


you would be correct. but at 2004 pounds thats still 7.71 lbs per hp which is better than the RS.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

lpriley32 said:


> you would be correct. but at 2004 pounds thats still 7.71 lbs per hp which is better than the RS.


Only stats I can find for Exige V6 vs Exige 260 are reports from Lotus that put the new car 5 seconds a lap faster around Hethel which is just a 1:30 per lap track. The new car is wicked fast.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*New Alfa Romeo website!*

Alfa Romeo debuted the 4C at the Geneva show today and launched a new website for it!

Take a look: *4c.alfaromeo.com*


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Alfa Romeo 4C Launch Edition Headlights Totally Wrong!!*

Look at the headlights on the pictures shown above - beautiful!

The model pictures shown above where for the Alfa Romeo 4C concept.

Look at how wrong Alfa Romeo got the headlights on what they finally released! - the 4C Launch Edition. Damn!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

It looks even worse in this red. I've never fallen out of love with a car so quickly.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, take note Audi and don't make the Gen3 TT anything like the 4C. It's fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugly!


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

crackkills said:


> Oh, and Porsche called. They want their 1986 phone dial wheels back. Not a fan! I am also not a fan of buzzy, strung out four cylinder engines.


I agree. A strung out 4 banger does not sound appealing at all.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TRZ06 said:


> I agree. A strung out 4 banger does not sound appealing at all.


230hp out of a 1.8l turbo four isn't exactly strung out.... that's what the AMU/BEA motors were doing without direct injection on the mk1 TT.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a better execution but reminds me of a spider's creepy eyes...*shivers*.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

The lights remind me of the Imp from Doom 3.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Alfa Rome 4C Concept at Concorso dElegance Villa dEste in May 2012*

These are the headlights Alfa should have used!!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Is that the mexican flag on the rear view mirrors? :laugh:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

And in other news a Nissan Juke is wanted in questioning for the alleged sexual assault and impregnation of a Lotus Exige.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> And in other news a Nissan Juke is wanted in questioning for the alleged sexual assault and impregnation of a Lotus Exige.


*chuckle*


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

It looks more like something I'd expect from Hyundai


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

SKNKWRX said:


> And in other news a Nissan Juke is wanted in questioning for the alleged sexual assault and impregnation of a Lotus Exige.


That there is funny!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> "should be" - if only the next TT could be!
> 
> I love Audi (and especially my TT-RS) but when it comes to handling and performance (through light weight), they could learn a lot from Lotus - it's not the other way around.
> 
> The next TT should strive to be something close to this.


Im scratching my head here.... what does this small two seater, rear wheel drive car have anything remotely to do with the TT???

Last time I checked, I could fit 4 race tires behind the front seats, drive like a snowmobile from hell thru winter blizzards, and get great fuel economy when not going mach 5 with an engine that produces gobs of torque and understeer that can be mitigated by a simple alignment change....

If you want a VAG product that competes with this... buy a Porsche Cayman.

I for one LOVE the fact I have a fire breathing monster that is a daily driver and I can still go to IKEA with... 


Would I llke it to weigh less? Of course.... but not at the expense of all of the above... The car is already optimized with aluminum so I imagine going to CF would be prohibitively costly....

The Alfa and Cayman are impressive, but bottom line they are toys, since they require you to have another car in the garage.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> ... bottom line they are toys ...


Yes they are and the 4C Alfa Romeo is a very beautiful, high performance toy (executed they way it should be) that I'm hoping Audi will reference while designing what will ultimately replace the TT-RS!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually now that I think about it... I cant really think of a car like the TTRS that gives you everything I have mentioned in one package.... I spent 3 years researching my daily driver/single vehicle dream car and I would be interested to hear from anyone who thinks there is a car out there that comes close to giving you everything the TTRS does....


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

YYC Dubber said:


> Actually now that I think about it... I cant really think of a car like the TTRS that gives you everything I have mentioned in one package.... I spent 3 years researching my daily driver/single vehicle dream car and I would be interested to hear from anyone who thinks there is a car out there that comes close to giving you everything the TTRS does....


 AMEN, preach on my brutha.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

YYC Dubber said:


> Actually now that I think about it... I cant really think of a car like the TTRS that gives you everything I have mentioned in one package.... I spent 3 years researching my daily driver/single vehicle dream car and I would be interested to hear from anyone who thinks there is a car out there that comes close to giving you everything the TTRS does....


 The closest I could come in my research was the WRX-STI or the Carrera 4 but both have drawbacks compared to the RS. Obviously I'm preaching to the choir and if I lived in SoCal or Phoenix the equation would be different but for a place with rain and some snow I wanted an AWD and this was it. 

I'm going to track my car this weekend and there's supposed to be rain on Saturday. If I'd have bought a Corvette I'd probably be backing out of the school or I'd be wrapping it around a tree. As it is I want to be cautious but I'm not going to be on eggshells.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

The Lotus Evora S was the closest competition when I was shopping for a fun daily driver. With the steep discounts it was priced just a bit more than a fully optioned TT RS. The base Evora was actually lower. 

It is a bit slower but the ride is so damn smooth and handling precise that you would never notice in day to day driving. Storage wasn't bad for a mid engined car that small but not as ample as a TT with the seats down. 

Negatives were mostly related to Lotus themselves. Turmoil with their CEO, production halting for over half a year, hard to get parts, small dealer network. That is what ultimately turned me off. 

The TT RS does have a ton going for it. My only real complaint is that the interior and tech pack is extremely dated and fairly cheep looking, other than the steering wheel which I love.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> Actually now that I think about it... I cant really think of a car like the TTRS that gives you everything I have mentioned in one package.... I spent 3 years researching my daily driver/single vehicle dream car and I would be interested to hear from anyone who thinks there is a car out there that comes close to giving you everything the TTRS does....


 It is the ultimate daily driver! (not a toy - which at the extreme end tend to be impractical and exotic) 

Mine toasted a Lambo Gallardo today and got a :thumbup: from the owner!  Lots of fun!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> The Lotus Evora S was the closest competition when I was shopping for a fun daily driver ...
> 
> It is a bit slower but the ride is so damn smooth and handling precise that you would never notice in day to day driving ...
> 
> Negatives were mostly related to Lotus themselves. Turmoil with their CEO, production halting for over half a year, hard to get parts, small dealer network. That is what ultimately turned me off ...


 Everyone should have the opportunity to drive/experience a Lotus Elise/Exige. When it comes to handling and performance, there is not another vehicle on the planet that comes close. A bold statement I know. It is easy to make because it is easy to uphold. Performance through light weight (essentially a street legal go-cart). Find one used or on a dealer lot because they are no longer being brought to the US. The Alfa Romeo 4C is the closest vehicle in concept (performance through light weight) that I have seen since the Lotus Elise/Exige. 

I do love my TT-RS - a totally different beast!


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Yes they are and the 4C Alfa Romeo is a very beautiful, high performance toy (executed they way it should be) that I'm hoping Audi will reference while designing what will ultimately replace the TT-RS!


 The 4C is more of a halo car for Alfa than the TT is for Audi so there's not much reason to compare the two in that manner. Audi will not be positioning the MKIII in the market as a high performance toy so you're going to be disappointed if that's what you're expecting. It would severely cut into sales of the base model TT and that's just not going to happen.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

The 4C is cool but I'd rather have a BRZ with AWD.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

zautodriver said:


> The 4C is cool but I'd rather have a BRZ with AWD.


 The BRZ is only rear-wheel drive. There won't be one with AWD.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> The BRZ is only rear-wheel drive. There won't be one with AWD.


 None the less, I'd rather have a BRZ with AWD.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

YYC Dubber said:


> Actually now that I think about it... I cant really think of a car like the TTRS that gives you everything I have mentioned in one package.... I spent 3 years researching my daily driver/single vehicle dream car and I would be interested to hear from anyone who thinks there is a car out there that comes close to giving you everything the TTRS does....


 Before I bought my RS I looked at a lot of cars. I finally broke it down to the RS, Cayman S and Lotus. 

Looked a little deeper and then dropped the lotus(drove friends) fun car but just didn't have great fit and finish. A little noist and a bit lacking in amenities for the wife. 

Then the cayman S. Everything I wanted, but the price was a little steep once you add in the PDK and the few other must haves. The PDK is awesome and well worth it. The car drives like a dream and in sport mode holds the shift points and uses engine braking in a slalom. This may be a car a get in a few years(when kids are out of the house). 

So I got the RS, and very happy with the choice. I do wish it had the DSG, but hey I got everything else I wanted in a price I could live with.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

In 2008 I bought a bmw 335i coupe/sports/6mt over an Audi TT. (usa) 

Fast foward 2013 and waiting for: 

1. Audi TT mk 3 

2. BMW M235i 2 coupe 

3. Redesigned Cayman (cpo) 

I really am hoping the mk3, does not go so upmarket that I would have to wait and CPO also.


----------

